# Florida 10+ Foot, 500+ Pound Mako Shark Caught from Beach, March 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2013)

Sure is a whopper beast of a shark to catch on a beach by surf fishermen.  Hope they had good bright lights to safely release that many sharp toothed critter in the dark after midnight. 

See more details at the web links below: 



http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/nature/post/huge-mako-shark-caught-from-florida-beach/ 

Huge mako shark caught from Florida beach

Surf fisherman catches and releases estimated 550-pound shark

April 08, 2013 




> 45-minute battle





> Smith beached a behemoth mako shark measuring *10 feet, 8 inches in length with a 60-inch girth*.





> according to some weight-estimate formulas, a mako measuring *10 feet to the fork of the tail with a 60-inch girth would weigh 540 pounds*





> As for the *exact location* where Smith landed the huge mako, that *will remain a secret*, what with the *month-long Big Hammer Shark Tournament starting Friday*.




AND 


http://southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=6866 

Sun Mar 24, 2013


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe I know where this guy was caught.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 10, 2013)

Mak-n-Memories said:


> I believe I know where this guy was caught.




North side of Sebastian Inlet?


Man that's a nice Mako, best eating shark out there too.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't believe I'd casually have my leg quite that close to the business end of that shark!


----------

